# Prefire Plan Software Review/Process



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 3, 2018)

I am interested in what software you are using for prefire planning. If anyone is in the Philadelphia region would love to chat and see how you have put the prefire plan into service. We have been doing very simple drawings using google maps for the image. We what to take it to the next level based on NFPA 1620. Do not want to recreate the wheel if someone has been down this road, we are a volunteer fire department with rural, busy downtown, industry, university and many apartment complexes. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cda (Nov 3, 2018)

Have not seen any depts use any

Have seen demos but have not tried

I think just use a simple program 

Remember you may have to access this in the middle of the night, raining and every thing else


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Nov 3, 2018)

CDA

The engines and chiefs vehicles have laptops so not a problem. Thinking 2 levels of info one for the firefighter i.e. where is the FDC, entrances, etc., chief more details floor layouts, GPM available, construction, hazard, etc etc.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 14, 2022)

Old post wondering if any FD are pre-fire planning, and if so what program are you using?  We have been doing Pre-fire plans for about a year now using PowerPoint to develop the plans. We are looking at First Due and Blazemark Software. Thanks Tom


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 14, 2022)

I should say this is from a Fire Department point of view not insurance ie my name. Retired now using my fire protection knowledge and firefighting experience  to develop the Pre-fire Plans.
Tom


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 14, 2022)

For free volunteering my time.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Oct 12, 2022)

An update we went with Blazemark Pre-fire planning software.

Tom


----------

